# Wife pics,... not work safe



## flipmachine

Well, my wife was so nice to allow me to use her for a model.  Any c&c is more then welcome.. new to the game.

#1





#2


----------



## sinjans

I like them. Lovely figure lit up very smoothly. What is your setup?


----------



## flipmachine

nikon d90 with 50mm 1.8 lighting I just lit up the whole room with all our normal lights.


----------



## flipmachine

I just realized that the picture on the wall, in picture number 2 is distracting.


----------



## Battou

I'm fond of the first one. I agree with flipmachine about the picture in the second. When getting into nude and/or intimate photography you have to take into consideration who your target viewer is. In this instance the general viewer base is not just looking at a beautiful butt shot but an intimate photograph and the photographer has to pay close attention to composition.


----------



## keith foster

I like the 2nd shot the best.  I like the exposure and the soft lighting. 
I think it would feel more composed if you had simply posed your wife so that her face was in the shadows and not within the focus rather than cutting off her head. 
I agree with the others that the picture is distracting and takes away from your shot.  
Keep shooting.  It is awesome your wife is willing to be your subject.


----------



## flipmachine

Ya, I will try another take at some pics today, we try and keep the photo's some what clean yet provacative.


----------

